# Dalmation Molly Swollen eye



## TornadoFish7

Hello my name is Chris,
this morning i woke up and found my dalmation mollies eye almost popped out.I had my 10g tank for almost 3 months now and i have 2 dalmation mollies, 1 male 1 female.I have 2 red wagtail platys and 2 cardinal tetras and 2 neon tetras.I have 1 dalmation molly fry that im keeping in a bowl and he is a month old.Il put him in the main tank in a week.Im going on vacation for a week so im worried about my fish,Spot. who has that swollen eye.He is staying at the bottom and the female molly is biting his tail fin.And he bites her back.Spot still eats good but im really worried about him.Any help would be appreciated.And sorry i dont know the water status.But im pretty sure the ph is fine.Not 2 sure about the rest.I do 25% water changes every week and feed them crushed tropical pellets.Help please.


----------



## navigator black

You are overcrowded, and "pop eye"s is usually a water quality triggered infection. I would increase the water changes (40%). I would not add salt (advice you will probably get) because the infection is internal and salt helps with external parasites, and because your cardinals and neons (which need completely different water conditions than platys and mollies) will suffer.
I have had this problem sort itself out with clean water, and not. I've never seen it unless my water was dirty and my tank overstocked, either through a filtration breakdown or the fish outbreeding their space. "Pop eye" is an early warning of trouble for the whole tank.
Your fish can die, a danger to the other tankmates if you are away. It could lose an eye and it could rally and recover with clean water.


----------



## Reefing Madness

*welcome w-smiles


----------



## Rob72

hello and welcome


----------



## TornadoFish7

Thanks for the help, i think i know the problem. i hvent done a water change for almost 3 weeks, do you think thats my problem? anyways im doing a water change today and il keep you posted


----------



## TornadoFish7

And also Spot is doing just fine but his blown up eye is bleeding a bit and the other fish are biting his eye, i cant move him though... One of the other fish bit him and he did like7 sommersaults and then started swimming again, maybe it hurt him so bad??,, idk


----------



## Big Dog

Hi Chris. Welcome to the forum. I hope your fish is doing better today.


----------



## Aquasafe

Welcome!


----------

